# Dog park fun, slow improvement and awesome Boxer shot!



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

So I went to the dog park because I wanted to play around with my camera and it's quite annoying having to play with the dogs while handling the camera. Where is the best place to go where you can photograph dogs without having to do anything but stand there and take photo's, the dog park!. No, I did not take my dogs with me. I am slowly getting so much better at this camera, I really love having this camera. I can't wait to get a better zoom lens. 

These photo's were taken at 5:40pm when it was getting dark, that's why the photo's were so grainy and dark;



















Not the greatest quality but still rather good;




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










My favorite shots of the day; and yes, the dogs were running.














































I


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I just LOVE, LOVE and LOVE this shot!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome pictures!! That Boxer is PAINFULLY cute, omg!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not a boxer fan personally, but LOVE LOVE LOVE that picture. That's awesome.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Tahlz said:


> I just LOVE, LOVE and LOVE this shot!


That one is definitely a keeper. What a photo!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You'll have to go back to the dogpark and give that boxer's owner a copy of that photo. They'd love you forever.....
Do you know if that is a purebred boxer?


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

PuppyPaws; he is, isn't he?!. He was so darn friendly to.*

I adore this photo.

MollyWoppy, Ya, he's a Purebred Boxer, 5 months old. That's a good idea. I will Defiantly give the guy a copy of the photo when I see him next.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Tahlz said:


> Ya, he's a Purebred Boxer, 5 months old. That's a good idea. I will Defiantly give the guy a copy of the photo when I see him next.


I just wondered, I probably don't get round boxers much, but its the first time (in any country I've been) that I've seen one with a tail. Definitely a cutie.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I know . I also don't see many Boxers around here actually. There was another Boxer on the same day actually, he also had a tail.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG, I wish there was a LOVE button for that picture!! Definitely need to give the owner that one.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh I'm with Lins, that boxer is painfully adorable! I love the one of the Weim about to eat that pittie's face! He's all "EAT YOUR FACE!" and in the next one the pittie is like "Ha! My face escaped!" Looks like they're all having a blast, I love it!


----------

